

Show HN: Realtime Collaborative Photo Whiteboard - hiphipjorge
http://realtime-photo.thejsj.com/

======
syncerr
Inevitably, someone will add something NSFW, so use with caution.

~~~
hiphipjorge
Actually, no NSFW images yet... I will have to keep tracking it though.

